
Uploaded Ring footage reportedly provides location to the square inch - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/12/ring-used-parties-swag-to-build-700-police-partnerships-report-finds/
======
detaro
This article seems to describe that Gizmodo wrote an article - that should be
the submission instead (if it hasn't been already)

